# القذافى المجنون ملك ملوك افريقيا والامام الاوحد يدعوا الايطاليات الى الاسلام!!!!!



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*القذافي يدعو فتيات ايطاليات الى اعتناق الاسلام*​ 






*اللقاء تم على هامش قمة الغذاء العالمية*​ 
دعا الزعيم الليبي العقيد معمر القذافي مئتي شابة ايطالية الى اعتناق الاسلام في لقاء عقد في العاصمة الايطالية روما مساء الاحد.
وفوجئت الفتيات اللاتي تم التعاقد معهن لحضور امسية دون ان يعرفن من سيلتقين، بالزعيم الليبي الذي يتواجد حاليا في ايطاليا لحضور قمة الغذاء التابعة للامم المتحدة.
وتناول خطاب العقيد الجوانب الجليلة في الاسلام، واكد على ان الاسلام غير مناهض للنساء.
ووفقا لما ذكرته وكالة فرانس برس نقلا عن تقارير اعلامية محلية فان الشابات اخترن من قبل احدى وكالات التوظيف، بأجر يتراوح بين 50 و60 يورو، وكان من بين مواصفات الاختيار ان تكن مرحات وطوال القامة والا ترتدين ملابس قصيرة.
ومن بين المواصفات كذلك ان تتسم الفتيات بحسن الطلعة، وان تتراوح اعمارهن بين 18 و35 عاما، والا تقل اطوالهن عن 170 سنتيمترا.
وبعد انتهاء عملية الاختيار انتقلت الفتيات الى مكان الامسية باحد الاحياء الفخمة بالعاصمة روما، حيث تركن في قاعة الاستقبال، حيث اشتكت بعضهن من طول فترة الانتظار، فيما لم يقدم اليهن سوى كوب من المياه.
وبعد مرور ساعة من الانتظار ظهرت هوية الضيف، وهو العقيد القذافي الذي تحدث عن فضائل الاسلام ودعا الحضور الى اعتناقه.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2009/11/091116_as_gaddafi_tome_tc2.shtml​


----------



## أثيناغورس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

راجل مجنون ...مش ده بتاع أقتراح "أسراطين" الشهير ؟؟؟    تخيلوا ده قائد عربى


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش كفايه ( الكتاب الأخضر )

ربنا موجود

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## zezza (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عادى ماحدش ياخد على كلام الراجل ده 
الصراحة بحس انه عاقل لاسع شويتيين 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ومن بين المواصفات كذلك ان تتسم الفتيات بحسن الطلعة، وان تتراوح 
اعمارهن بين 18 و35 عاما، والا تقل اطوالهن عن 170 سنتيمترا 

هى دى مواصفات الذي يريد ان يدخلوا الاسلام ​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده راجل ملوش حل مجنون

لقى كل البلاد جمهورية جمهورية

قاللك لاء انا هسمى ليبيا الجماهيرية محبش يتقال عليا انى بقلد حد



> ومن بين المواصفات كذلك ان تتسم الفتيات بحسن الطلعة، وان تتراوح
> اعمارهن بين 18 و35 عاما، والا تقل اطوالهن عن 170 سنتيمترا
> 
> هى دى مواصفات الذي يريد ان يدخلوا الاسلام



كنت هقولها
ده شكله بينقى ملكات اليمين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## man4truth (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكله كده زى نبيه حماده
يحب الحاجات الجامده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههنه​*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*القذافى وسط حارسته !!!!!!*​ 



 

*الايطاليات التى كان القذافى يريد ان يلتقى بهن*​ 


 





 




 



​ 
*إنا أنزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون*


​ 
*أين أمة الإسلام من القذافى ؟*


​ 
*صورة تذكاريه*​ 


​ 
*لازالت الصور تلتقت*


​ 
*يعجز الكلام عن الوصف*


​ 
*هزلت*


​ 

*بالفعل ضمن المواصفات المطلوبة تنورات غير قصيرة وصدور غير عارية*




*هل وصل الاستهتار لهذه الدرجة*


​ 


*ماذا كان يريد القذافى اذن*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تعلمون ان العقيد معمر القذافى ( اطال الله عمره ) قال ...

قال ان مكتشف امريكا هو الامير  ( كا ) ......
عجبا ...


----------



## tasoni queena (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج سؤال جرئ اتكلم فى الموضوع ده

القرأن لا يمسوا  الا المطهرووووووون

طبعا ده واضح من الصور

اشمعنا الستات اللى عايز يهديهم

قلبه كبير والله*​


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا ده راجل مجنون انه يذهب الى الاسد يلعب معاه و يقول ان الاسد عضنى هو فاكر ان ايطاليا هترحب بتلك الفكره الاطوال المطلوبه ليست اطوال لدخول الاسلام مع احترامى الى الاخوة المسلمين بل اطوال لدخول الي عالم المصارعة


----------

